# Food Safety News - 04/20/2021



## daveomak.fs (Apr 20, 2021)

*Lawyer’s ‘severe health crisis’ could complicate Stewart Parnell’s hearing*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 20, 2021 12:05 am The attorney who led the defense of Stewart Parnell in his 2014 criminal trial is set to testify next month about “claims of ineffective assistance of counsel.” Thomas J. Bondurant Jr. is a former federal prosecutor and now a partner at Roanoke, VA-based Gentry Locke. He’s among the “Best Lawyers in America” for Corporate Compliance Law... Continue Reading


*EU data shows foodborne bacterial resistance to antimicrobials remains high*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 20, 2021 12:04 am Data on the occurrence of antimicrobial resistance in human infections from Salmonella and Campylobacter in Europe has revealed little progress. The European Centre for Disease Prevention and Control (ECDC) and European Food Safety Authority (EFSA) found that resistance is still high in bacteria that are causing foodborne infections. Data from 2018 and 2019 on antimicrobial... Continue Reading


*U.S. House passes FASTER Act for sesame labeling*
By News Desk on Apr 20, 2021 12:03 am The U.S. House has approved the Food Allergy Safety, Treatment, Education and Research (FASTER) Act, bringing sesame one step closer to becoming the ninth major allergen, as defined by federal law. The legislation requires that sesame be labeled on packaged foods and prioritizes food allergy research. This action follows the Senate passage of the FASTER... Continue Reading


*Don’t let the cheese ruin your party*
By Guest Contributor on Apr 20, 2021 12:02 am Editor’s note: Each spring, attorneys Bill Marler and Denis Stearns teach a Food Safety Litigation course in the LL.M Program in Agricultural and Food Law at the University of Arkansas School of Law. This specialized program for attorneys brings together those who are interested in our food system, from farm to table. As a final... Continue Reading


*Study assesses EU food controls during pandemic*
By News Desk on Apr 20, 2021 12:01 am Researchers have looked at how the COVID-19 pandemic affected food controls by European importing countries. The work analyzes food safety notifications reported by EU countries in the first five months of 2020 compared to 2019 and 2018 by using data from the Rapid Alert System for Food and Feed (RASFF). The aim of the research... Continue Reading


----------

